# Stunting the growth of bamboo



## Boccages (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ve been using the trick to stunt the growth of trees a lot lately, planting a sappling behind the tree to inhibit it from growing to it’s full size.

I have tried planting a sapling behind a growing bamboo shoot to mo avail because it keeps on growing. What is the trick to stunt a bamboo shoot from growing to its full size?


----------



## tajikey (Dec 24, 2020)

Boccages said:


> I’ve been using the trick to stunt the growth of trees a lot lately, planting a sappling behind the tree to inhibit it from growing to it’s full size.
> 
> I have tried planting a sapling behind a growing bamboo shoot to mo avail because it keeps on growing. What is the trick to stunt a bamboo shoot from growing to its full size?


Replant it in sand, perhaps?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

The sapling you plant has to be fruit (not coconut though).


----------



## Boccages (Dec 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The sapling you plant has to be fruit (not coconut though).


Thank you. I tried it, and it worked. I guess I had tried planting a normal or a conifer sapling the first time around.


----------



## Piggleton (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh! Question! Are you able to stunt a tree growth midway? I would love some smaller trees but even if I plant a sapling next to it, the tree still grows to its full size.


----------



## Zadakine (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow I didn’t even know this, so if you plant a tree. Wait for the perfect lenght, you can plant another fruit right after it and it will stop growing?!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> Oh! Question! Are you able to stunt a tree growth midway? I would love some smaller trees but even if I plant a sapling next to it, the tree still grows to its full size.


Yep!
I have stunted regular trees outside my house. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



Boccages said:


> Thank you. I tried it, and it worked. I guess I had tried planting a normal or a conifer sapling the first time around.


Awesome!
Glad it worked. ^_^


----------



## Piggleton (Dec 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yep!
> I have stunted regular trees outside my house.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020
> ...



Oh man I’ll have to try it again! Do you have any tips and tricks to make it work? (Sorry for hijacking the thread)


----------



## John Wick (Dec 25, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> Oh man I’ll have to try it again! Do you have any tips and tricks to make it work? (Sorry for hijacking the thread)


Just plant the tree you want to stunt, and when it reaches the size you want, plant a fruit behind it. No spaces, just right behind it.

It will stay that size as long as the fruit tree sapling remains.


----------



## Fye (Dec 26, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> Oh! Question! Are you able to stunt a tree growth midway? I would love some smaller trees but even if I plant a sapling next to it, the tree still grows to its full size.


yup, if you grow a fruit tree right next to the mini tree it will stop growing


----------



## Piggleton (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you both! That’s where I messed up. I planted regular saplings and they kept growing. I’ll try with the fruit saplings!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 26, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> Thank you both! That’s where I messed up. I planted regular saplings and they kept growing. I’ll try with the fruit saplings!


Awesome!

Post some pics when you're done. ^_^


----------

